# Rib end pork roasts



## sumosmoke (Aug 10, 2008)

I was browsing the meat section of the store in hopes to get some spares but they were all out. Came across these little beauties instead and thought they'd be a good smoke for this evening.

Rubbed them down with Jeff's rub and am using cherry wood to kiss the meat. After 1 hour of smoking the meat has been spritzed with 100% cherry juice (love cherries and pork together) and will cook until the meat hits an internal temp of 167 (thanks Mark!) and will pull and foil. Will post some final pics when the meat has been sliced.

*Packaged and ready to be rubbed
*

*Rubbed and on the smoker - 2 shots
*


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 10, 2008)

Great looking rib roast...I know they'll be be good looking forward the finished q-view..good luck


----------



## daboys (Aug 10, 2008)

Lookin good so far Laurel. Rib end pork roast...is that anything like the country style ribs?


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, Mark 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 - am not that great with my cuts of meat. They look like when I slice them they will be nice, thick pork chops.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 10, 2008)

as Klink would say-very interesting-bet you gonna do them good.can't wait for more pics


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good Missy gonna make an award winning olympic din-din!
Way to go!!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 10, 2008)

They look great! And, tied with butcher knots!  Must be you've got a real meatcutter at that store! (dang hard to find these days - what with prepackaged meat, stuffing horns and such).  
Yes, country style pork ribs can come from the rib end.. cut parallel to the ribs leaving about 1" of meat on them, then one side is bone-in ribs and the other is boneless ribs (cut into rib strips).  They're also sold the same way from the butt, basically butterflied open and cut into strips.  (The rib end roast is cut next to the butt, they merge from the same muscle groups in the shoulder).


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Girl, (please do not be offended by that) you are good, no real good. Looks awesome.
Waiting for results....is it done yet?


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great. Never heard of that cut, is it from a chain store or private butcher?


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Andy - of course I'm not offended. Rather you call me that than a MAN .. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for the kind words! 

 The cut is from a grocery store chain in the SW - Publix. It was the first time I've seen this cut of meat at the place .. only had 3 of them and I picked up 2.


----------



## meat-man (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks good ! pops6927 said it best


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank for all the positive comments on the smoke, thus far. After being on the smoker for approximately 5 hours they were pulled off at an internal temp of 167 and 164, foiled, and wrapped to rest for 60 min. Took a serrated knife and sliced the end off one to check out the ring and moisture of the meat and it looked beautiful. 

Both of these are for some co-workers that have helped me out a bunch. I'm never much for words however the food is much appreciated. Will be doing some chickens and butts this week for the vet's office. Talk about another one to the list of "under-appreciated professions". 

Anyhow, here are a couple pics to wrap up my roast. 

*Pulled and ready to be foiled
*

*Slice of roast
*

As always, thanks for checking out my smokes! Have a great week!


----------



## daboys (Aug 11, 2008)

You did good Laurel!! That really looks nice. Gotta nice smoke ring too. You sure do have some lucky co-workers!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the complimants, Mark. I tasted a piece of the meat and it was delicious!!! Moist and tender, just like rib meat except with out the big bone in the middle to gnaw on ... Will definitely be doing more of these in the future!


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice looking smoke! I believe that cut of meat would be a smaller version of a pork crown roast that is where rib pork chops would be cut from.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those look great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Phil


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Mmmmm Laurel, those look tasty!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, that looks great, Sumo!


----------



## jocosa (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw something like that at Publix the other day and wondered about it.

Thanks for the report and the q-view... that looks wonderful!


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 11, 2008)

That looks so good. There are so many cuts of meat that I need to smoke. I love it. Keeps it new all the time. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 10, 2008)

I was browsing the meat section of the store in hopes to get some spares but they were all out. Came across these little beauties instead and thought they'd be a good smoke for this evening.

Rubbed them down with Jeff's rub and am using cherry wood to kiss the meat. After 1 hour of smoking the meat has been spritzed with 100% cherry juice (love cherries and pork together) and will cook until the meat hits an internal temp of 167 (thanks Mark!) and will pull and foil. Will post some final pics when the meat has been sliced.

*Packaged and ready to be rubbed
*

*Rubbed and on the smoker - 2 shots
*


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 10, 2008)

Great looking rib roast...I know they'll be be good looking forward the finished q-view..good luck


----------



## daboys (Aug 10, 2008)

Lookin good so far Laurel. Rib end pork roast...is that anything like the country style ribs?


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, Mark 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 - am not that great with my cuts of meat. They look like when I slice them they will be nice, thick pork chops.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 10, 2008)

as Klink would say-very interesting-bet you gonna do them good.can't wait for more pics


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good Missy gonna make an award winning olympic din-din!
Way to go!!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 10, 2008)

They look great! And, tied with butcher knots!  Must be you've got a real meatcutter at that store! (dang hard to find these days - what with prepackaged meat, stuffing horns and such).  
Yes, country style pork ribs can come from the rib end.. cut parallel to the ribs leaving about 1" of meat on them, then one side is bone-in ribs and the other is boneless ribs (cut into rib strips).  They're also sold the same way from the butt, basically butterflied open and cut into strips.  (The rib end roast is cut next to the butt, they merge from the same muscle groups in the shoulder).


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Girl, (please do not be offended by that) you are good, no real good. Looks awesome.
Waiting for results....is it done yet?


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great. Never heard of that cut, is it from a chain store or private butcher?


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Andy - of course I'm not offended. Rather you call me that than a MAN .. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for the kind words! 

 The cut is from a grocery store chain in the SW - Publix. It was the first time I've seen this cut of meat at the place .. only had 3 of them and I picked up 2.


----------



## meat-man (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks good ! pops6927 said it best


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank for all the positive comments on the smoke, thus far. After being on the smoker for approximately 5 hours they were pulled off at an internal temp of 167 and 164, foiled, and wrapped to rest for 60 min. Took a serrated knife and sliced the end off one to check out the ring and moisture of the meat and it looked beautiful. 

Both of these are for some co-workers that have helped me out a bunch. I'm never much for words however the food is much appreciated. Will be doing some chickens and butts this week for the vet's office. Talk about another one to the list of "under-appreciated professions". 

Anyhow, here are a couple pics to wrap up my roast. 

*Pulled and ready to be foiled
*

*Slice of roast
*

As always, thanks for checking out my smokes! Have a great week!


----------



## daboys (Aug 11, 2008)

You did good Laurel!! That really looks nice. Gotta nice smoke ring too. You sure do have some lucky co-workers!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the complimants, Mark. I tasted a piece of the meat and it was delicious!!! Moist and tender, just like rib meat except with out the big bone in the middle to gnaw on ... Will definitely be doing more of these in the future!


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice looking smoke! I believe that cut of meat would be a smaller version of a pork crown roast that is where rib pork chops would be cut from.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those look great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Phil


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Mmmmm Laurel, those look tasty!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, that looks great, Sumo!


----------



## jocosa (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw something like that at Publix the other day and wondered about it.

Thanks for the report and the q-view... that looks wonderful!


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 11, 2008)

That looks so good. There are so many cuts of meat that I need to smoke. I love it. Keeps it new all the time. Thanks for the pics!


----------

